# Hurst Shifter



## tjblake (Jun 29, 2006)

:confused Anyone heard any more about the Hurst shifter? Gravana has it for "pre-order". Just wondering if anyone has heard or read anything about it.

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applications/2005_Pontiac_GTO_6.0.aspx/15/2945/_Hurst_Short_Shifter_PRE_ORDER_NOW_FOR_FREE_SHIPPING_

I love the retro styling.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

It's even on the Hurst website
I don't think anyone has one
the one person that did was the Gineau pig and hasn't posted anything about it


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm 99.999% sure Hurst is not going to make it. Some companies were taking pre-orders -- but the date just keeps getting pushed back like clockwork.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

U think this unit will be better than the ripshifter? I'm gona call hurst tommorow and see what up, I need a schifter badly! Stock is terrible!!!!!!


----------



## BrianCC (Aug 16, 2006)

Bad thing about discontinued GTO production. No more fun ~


----------



## mbryan (Jan 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any more info about the Hurst Shifter?


----------

